# Clemson Refused My Soil Samples



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

I recently sent Clemson University 4 soil samples as I have done many times in the past. USPS sent my unopened package back to me and it was marked "Refused" and "Return to Sender". Anybody know why they might have refused my package?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I'd call and ask them.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Gamecock stickers on the package?


----------

